# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần mua đầu kẹp khoan 1-13mm chuôi côn số 2

## dungtb

Như tiêu đề em cần mua đầu kẹp khoan 1-13mm chuôi côn 2 , hàng nhật bãi. Cụ nào liếc thấy thì ới em nhé
Em up hình chống trôi bài

----------

